# My SUPER HUGE Pro and CCO haul!!!



## TDoll (Jun 1, 2008)

*I'm SOOOO in love with the CCO in Destin, FL.  We went there on vacation this past 5 days and I was super impressed...I'll go into more detail on the particular thread for that CCO.  They had SO much stuff, it was insane.  All of it was at least $3 cheaper than what it goes for.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I also ordered some stuff from the Pro site before I left and it was waiting on me when I got home!!

Here's the pro stuff....




I got ANOTHER 15 e/s palette, Clear Sky Blue Pigment, Artifact PP, and Rule e/s

AAANNND here's the big one from the CCO!!




I'm SOOO excited about this stuff!! I got:  Curiositease 5 pigment/glitter set: Reflects Blue Glitter, Pigments-Helium, Naval Blue, Forest Green, Softwash Grey
Glissade Mineralize Skinfinish, Belightful Iridescent Pressed Powder, Medium Blot Pressed Powder
Earthly Riches Mineralize e/s, Firespot e/s, Flashtrack e/s, Pharaoh PP (McQueen)
Tendertones in Tender Baby and Shush!, Lipglass in Moonbathe and Taupe Notch, Blankety lipstick, Fluidline in  Sweet Sage and Iris Eyes





I'm most excited about these! They are actually pretty big and I only paid $19 for the whole set!! I wanted these around Christmas when they came out! 

Anyway, thanks for lookin' guys!
*


----------



## crystalado (Jun 1, 2008)

great haul!  It makes me want to take a trip to the CCO!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 2, 2008)

Great haul!  I can't wait to see what the CCOs have that I'll be visiting this week - a tour of 6!


----------



## kelcia (Jun 2, 2008)

Amazing Haul!
I have a question about the Mac Pro store.. can anyone just walk in or do you need a Pro card? Like I know there are free standing stores that you can go to but don't have Pro stuff but there's some that do have Pro stuff but they're in like malls so I was wondering if they stop you from buying stuff...


----------



## TDoll (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kelcia* 

 
_Amazing Haul!
I have a question about the Mac Pro store.. can anyone just walk in or do you need a Pro card? Like I know there are free standing stores that you can go to but don't have Pro stuff but there's some that do have Pro stuff but they're in like malls so I was wondering if they stop you from buying stuff..._

 
No, you can shop there.  You just don't get the discount unless you have the card.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 2, 2008)

great haul!


----------



## nunu (Jun 2, 2008)

love your haul!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 2, 2008)

oh my damn...this is super!!! enjoy it all!


----------



## christineeee_ (Jun 2, 2008)

wow, awesome haul!!


----------



## ANNAeye (Jun 2, 2008)

wow!! lucky


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 2, 2008)

What a great haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Enjoy!


----------



## vcanady (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow I'm jealous! Great Haul!!


----------



## Jot (Jun 2, 2008)

nice haul xx


----------



## TDoll (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Great haul!  I can't wait to see what the CCOs have that I'll be visiting this week - a tour of 6!_

 
6!! Dang...take me with you!! Actually, no....  Can't.  All out of money! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's always fun to go to a new CCO and see the surprises waiting on you when you go inside!! Bring a pretty big chunk of change though... I don't even want to know how much I would have spent at 6!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 2, 2008)

Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## Carlyx (Jun 2, 2008)

Great stuff


----------



## nikki (Jun 2, 2008)

Great haul!!  I can't wait--I'll be there in July!!!


----------



## genie707 (Jun 3, 2008)

great haul. how much was your total at the cco?


----------



## n_c (Jun 3, 2008)

Wow nice!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jun 3, 2008)

Daaammmmnnnn, I need to get to my CCO ASAP!!!  Those are such incredible finds!!  Enjoy!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 3, 2008)

Great Haul! I really need to make a CCO run!


----------



## sofabean (Jun 4, 2008)

nice haul! i have to hit up a cco, lol


----------



## TDoll (Jun 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *genie707* 

 
_great haul. how much was your total at the cco?_

 
I spent like $195 I think


----------



## toby_is_cute (Jun 4, 2008)

Wow, what a great haul! CCO are the best!


----------



## myfrienddiana (Jun 5, 2008)

wowwww
your CCO has McQueen paintpots?!
you're so lucky!
great haul!


----------



## TDoll (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myfrienddiana* 

 
_wowwww
your CCO has McQueen paintpots?!
you're so lucky!
great haul!_

 
Yeah, they actually had TONNNS of LE stuff.  I can't even think of it all.  But yeah, they had the 3 (I think there were only 3 McQueen??) and had A TON of each.


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 5, 2008)

Great Haul!  I wish we had CCO's in Aust, it would make this MAC addition sooo much easier to live with...


----------



## stacylynne (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice haul, enjoy your goodies. Blankety is my new fav. lipstick. enjoy


----------



## panda0410 (Jun 7, 2008)

I have CCO envy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We dont have them here!

Nice goodies!!! Enjoy


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 7, 2008)

Have fun with your haulage!!


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm jealous of the holiday set !


----------

